# What Screwdriver Should I Use



## Nzaonline (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all

I am trying to remove a noisy rattly fan with a new one in my Corsair 800D Case. Now I did not build the system and query which screw driver to use to replace the screws in photo below.

I dont want to scratch my inner case. Many thanks


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a medium sized philips head will do the trick. 99% of the screws used in cases these days are standard philips. Just make sure to support the fan from underneath while taking out the screws so you won't break the fan. They may be a little tight but that's how most fan screws are.


----------



## driver66 (Oct 15, 2010)

#2 Phillips


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 15, 2010)

Then a little black permanent marker (fine point) on the screws when finished to hide the screwdriver affects on the screws.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 15, 2010)

I suggest you do the two closest to the motherboard tray first. These screws take a lot of pressure on the driver when removing them. Doing the two closest to the try allows for more support of the fan while you smash your knuckles trying to remove the two there.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

I dont know if its Philips of kinda freak Torx but i would suggegt a small flat blade screw driver that is small enough to fill one slot and at same time dont scrat the screw. I'm use to do car mechanic so stuck screws and shity small inaccessible places are my specialties.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 15, 2010)

ummm...lul wut?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 15, 2010)

no its phillips trust me im american


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

ok i was not sure about it  because hte image is little bit dark but for me even if it phillips i use most of time a flat blade screwdriver. its only small computer screws so theres not much pressure on it and less contact so you wont remove much paint on it.


----------



## caleb (Oct 15, 2010)

I think he can help!


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 15, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> ok i was not sure about it  because hte image is little bit dark but for me even if it phillips i use most of time a flat blade screwdriver. its only small computer screws so theres not much pressure on it and less contact so you wont remove much paint on it.



Fan screws can be quite the hassle to get loose as they are embedded in the fans plastic. I wouldn't trust a flathead on that. Simply using the adequate screwdriver, a medium phillips, will be plenty of grip.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

Or could also use 1/2" impact drill...


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

caleb said:


> I think he can help!
> http://www.hill-liles.com/uploaded_images/B_screwdriver_mar06-704052.JPG



Bald, blue eyes, blue-white stripped shirt.....Must be a russian marine mechanic


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2010)

Never in my life have I seen someone ask for what screw driver to use when it's one of those screws.

Not a DIY person ?


Honestly I'm shocked XD


----------



## erixx (Oct 15, 2010)

Scratches on your innercase? lol...
Well, don't move or twist the PSU while removing it... be sweet and slow...

Wow, what a terrifc dramatic issue this....


----------



## caleb (Oct 15, 2010)

Guys show some empathy he didn't build that PC ^^


----------



## Nzaonline (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol thanks.

I just dont want to go scratching the case and weakening anything so I rather do my research amongst the experts.

Anyone got a photo of the screw driver and the sort of teeth needed? I tried using some I already had and the teeth of it was slipping out constantly. This is why I am askin guys.

Many thanks



caleb said:


> Guys show some empathy he didn't build that PC ^^


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 15, 2010)

A phillips head is simply a cross/plus like screwdriver. If it slips out, you're using the wrong size (too small or too large).


----------



## n-ster (Oct 15, 2010)

I prefer the flatheads as they give me good grip without any hassle... try with one that fits well in there, shouldn't slip out


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 15, 2010)

also try taping the head with electrical or masking tape as to not scratch the screw head.I used to do that on chrome engine parts


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 15, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> also try taping the head with electrical or masking tape as to not scratch the screw head.I used to do that on chrome engine parts



Ooh, nice tip! Thanks.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

A screwdirver is like screwing a lady...if its slip out of the socket then your tool is too small for the job


----------



## caleb (Oct 15, 2010)

> also try taping the head





> screwdirver is like screwing a lady.



So If Im screwing a computer case I should do it like screwing a lady with my head taped with electric tape so I don't mess up the chrome?
Guys these hints are invaluable!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

no but with both you could get viruses


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll help ya out if you can tell me how to get through this contraption.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I'll help ya out if you can tell me how to get through this contraption.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101015/door.jpg



Turn the handle...maybe...if not use the shotgun.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nzaonline said:


> Lol thanks.
> 
> I just dont want to go scratching the case and weakening anything so I rather do my research amongst the experts.
> 
> ...




You probably used a posidrive which has an extra 4 very small teath between the 4.

They twist right out of Phillips heads screws.


----------



## erocker (Oct 15, 2010)

It's simple. The Phillips head screw is the most commonly used screw in the world.







Insert the head into the screw and turn counter-clockwise. It's not rocket science. If you are uncomfortable doing this, take it to someone for help. It really doesn't get any easier.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm amazed at the ability of removing a screw to get a page and a half of posts.


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2010)

What is this... I've never seen this type of screw before! I think you should take it to a specialist. I know a guy who works with the computers at NORAD, maybe he could help?

--Just send him your image, he doesn't know what the fuck that is either. I guess you're screwed, dude.


----------



## erocker (Oct 15, 2010)

Meh, this doesn't need to continue.


----------

